# String bean 68w looking for guidance.



## DireGoat (Feb 8, 2019)

Greetings! My name is Wade and I enlisted yesterday as an E2 (Eagle Scout) with 68w (combat medic) and an airborne contract. My eyesight is 20/15 and 20/17, blood pressure is 86 and my BMI is 17.86 so I just made the cut weight wise. I’m 70.5” and 126 pounds.  

(Age 25)

My asvab scores were the following.
I scored 77% on the AFQT with the following scores: GT:118 GM:110 EL:112 CL:114 MM:108 SC:113 CO:110 FA:111 OF:112 ST:114

With that being said I ship out to Fort Jackson for boot camp April 30. That gives me 2 1/2 months to get my pathetic ass into shape and to pack on some pounds. 

My goal is to get put as a line medic and in order to achieve that I need to be able to keep up with the infantry guys. In my mind this will keep me in the mindset and give me the training to prepare for Ranger and then subsequently Green Berets (hopefully as a medic)

I would appreciate any advice and will follow it to a T. Anything on diet, fitness, boot camp prep and the like would be met with nothing but gratitude.

Feel free to give me shit and tear me apart. I am definitely not looking for any sugar coating or soft answers.


----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 8, 2019)

So, I can see you're eager as hell, and that's fine; but you've thrown a bunch of extra info out here. Your ASVAB scores, eyesight, and BP (you're missing systolic it seems) don't really have anything to do with getting advice.

Now, knowing you're a 5'10", 126# 25y/o Male will.

What's your current PT plan look like? Your diet? Any other reason you may not have more bodyweight?


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Feb 8, 2019)

Welcome. 86 as a blood pressure? I feel like you misunderstood what they told you. Either way, good luck here. There is a huge amount of knowledge for you. All you have to do is search.


----------



## DireGoat (Feb 8, 2019)

Cookie_ said:


> So, I can see you're eager as hell, and that's fine; but you've thrown a bunch of extra info out here. Your ASVAB scores, eyesight, and BP (you're missing systolic it seems) don't really have anything to do with getting advice.
> 
> Now, knowing you're a 5'10", 126# 25y/o Male will.
> 
> What's your current PT plan look like? Your diet? Any other reason you may not have more bodyweight?



Thank you for your response! Apologies for the mass amounts of information I dropped. 

Currently my diet consists mostly of chicken, pasta, oatmeal, and peanut butter. I’ve cut out candy and sodas and have replaced them with fruit drinks and water. I try to get plenty of fruits and vegetables. I get about 2000 calories a day max but I realize I need to eat about double. 

Breakfast is usually oatmeal or eggs and a protein shake. Lunch is usually sandwhiches (peanut butter and jelly as well as deli sandwiches.) Dinner I generally eat chicken, soup, rice and beans, or beef. I try to eat out and only do so in desperation.

My pt is lacking heavily. I mostly follow a general circuit at the gym but make sure to run on the treadmill for at least 30 minutes before and after my work out. I realize I need to bump that up heavily.

 I’ve asked prior military, recruiters, and personal trainers and have received mixed signals. Some individuals I’ve asked tell me I need to focus on my diet and do compound workouts where as others tell me I need to focus on explosive strength. 

I do believe my lack of weight is due to a diet that isn’t grounded out as well as a lack of consistent exercise due to a lack of a select program. 

Again, I greatly appreciate any advice you offer! 



Stretcher Jockey said:


> Welcome. 86 as a blood pressure? I feel like you misunderstood what they told you. Either way, good luck here. There is a huge amount of knowledge for you. All you have to do is search.



Thank you! I feel you may be right in regards to the blood pressure. I’ll definitely search around!


----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 8, 2019)

@DireGoat

It seems fair to say your diet is generally good (more calories and veg/fruits are good) but your physical fitness is basically non-existent.

For gaining weight:

Increase calories from your food sources, as those sources are pretty good. If you can't eat that much, go to walmart/target and pick up a low-sugar mass gainer.

For PT:

If your pt is basically trash, I don't think giving you a HIIT/compound movements type workout plan is neccesarily the best, as we need to get you to that level.

Google army PRT/download the app, and use that for your workouts.

ETA: I tell you to do PRT because that's a "generally" ok place for a newb to start, and it's what you'll mostly do in basic/AIT.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 8, 2019)

5'10 and 126lbs, what the hell have you been eating skeletor? I'm 5'10 and was 165lbs when I joined and that was stupid skinny wearing size 28" in the waist. 

You need to eat...

KISS (KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID) start running, build yourself up to 2-3 miles (3 times a week),  push-ups and sit-ups, start with 100 reps broken up throughout the day (10 here,  25 there,  etc).  Build yourself up to 500 a day add 100 reps a week. Pull ups the same way build yourself up to 10 reps without stopping. 

Doing squats will help, strength your legs as much as conditioning. Start wearing boots and walking everywhere you go. 

FYI: I gained 15lbs in OSUT,  gained another 10-15 lbs of muscle when I hit my unit. You should be at least 25lbs heavier.


----------



## DireGoat (Feb 8, 2019)

@Cookie_ @Diamondback 2/2 

Much appreciation! I’ll follow the advice that you’ve both provided! Would y’all say gaining 25# is doable in 2.5 months? I ship out April 30th


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 9, 2019)

DireGoat said:


> @Cookie_ @Diamondback 2/2
> 
> Much appreciation! I’ll follow the advice that you’ve both provided! Would y’all say gaining 25# is doable in 2.5 months? I ship out April 30th



Probably not,  but you need to eat... Just get your strength up,  you will be fine,  hell they are recruiting anyone and anything now. 
I mean it ain't like laxin-jackson is any hill for a stepper.


----------



## DireGoat (Feb 9, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Probably not,  but you need to eat... Just get your strength up,  you will be fine,  hell they are recruiting anyone and anything now.
> I mean it ain't like laxin-jackson is any hill for a stepper.


Oh word. What does stepper mean and why do they call Jackson, laxin Jackson? I’m still a bit new to terms and the like.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Feb 9, 2019)

I would actually bet that you’ll gain weight in basic. I know I did.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 9, 2019)

DireGoat said:


> Oh word. What does stepper mean and why do they call Jackson, laxin Jackson? I’m still a bit new to terms and the like.



Relaxin Fort Jackson, because it ain't Sand Hill,  you will understand when you get there.  "ain't no hill for a stepper" is a Texas saying,  for keep putting your foot forward, don't quit, it's not an unattainable task, etc. In essence, saying you will do fine as long as you keep stepping forward.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Feb 9, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Relaxin Fort Jackson, because it ain't *Sand Hill,*  you will understand when you get there.  "ain't no hill for a stepper" is a Texas saying,  for keep putting your foot forward, don't quit, it's not an unattainable task, etc. In essence, saying you will do fine as long as you keep stepping forward.



Or Harmony Church


----------

